# Router direction



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

I liked this article on how to figure router direction for various situations. It was simple and clear. Thought others might like it too.

With a Router, You Need Direction


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Katie, another easy to remember trick is to use your right hand. Make a fist, extend your first finger and point your thumb to the left. Put your thumb against the edge you are guiding off of and your first finger shows you the direction of travel.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Far too clever Mike. N


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Katie.


----------



## dmfotoman (Apr 16, 2014)

Great tip, I can't loose like my printed sheet


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

This thread should be made "sticky"? Everyone new to routers sooner or later has this question, and Mike's explanation and diagram is as clear as it could possibly be.

My first router, which is now in a landfill, came with a manual that extolled the virtues of climb cutting. Fortunately I had been watching the Router Workshop and believed the now disappeared Bob and Rick over the clearly translated from some Eastern language manual. Somewhere in a thread couple years old it opens with an image of the consequences a nonthinking climb cut on a work piece. I added an image of the consequences of a nonthinking climb cut on my finger! (I was fortunate that it was only a mass of scar tissue that altered the fingerprint and a slightly stiff but otherwise intact finger.)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The rule I go by is to feed towards the flat side of the cutter. No matter what situation you are in or what orientation the router is in this method works. Unlike other methods which require you to think about it with this method you can look at it and see which way is the right way.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The intervals between routing tasks is just long enough to forget the rule(s). Stick put up a guide that I think I'd better print and put on a wall. I am also wondering what Chuck means by the flat side of the cutter? Wish I could get retired so i could do more woodworking.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> The intervals between routing tasks is just long enough to forget the rule(s). Stick put up a guide that I think I'd better print and put on a wall. I am also wondering what Chuck means by the flat side of the cutter? Wish I could get retired so i could do more woodworking.


The carbide welded on has a flat face with bevel on the backside. The backside is the side welded to the body. The flat or face side has to be the side facing into the cut. The feed direction is always towards that face. The other direction, facing the beveled edge, is a climb cut. That's why I say that a you have to do is look at it. If the edge being cut is facing the flat you are going the right direction.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Mike said:


> Katie, another easy to remember trick is to use your right hand. Make a fist, extend your first finger and point your thumb to the left. Put your thumb against the edge you are guiding off of and your first finger shows you the direction of travel.


Thanks, Mike. I liked the diagram. I'll try that, too. Does this work if you are routing in a circular pattern? I just couldn't figure that out. Also, inside or outside a circle? I tried to route some circles and got confused. Next time I do some routing, I'll try this and also look so see about the flat side of the router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It always works when you are routing free hand. The direction of feed is the opposite when your router is table mounted.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Mike said:


> Katie, another easy to remember trick is to use your right hand. Make a fist, extend your first finger and point your thumb to the left. Put your thumb against the edge you are guiding off of and your first finger shows you the direction of travel.


Hi, Mike.

This is one more reason to miss you.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks, Mike!  I think I have it now. Next time I route I'll use this method till I get used to it.


----------

